# How to make pot brownies.



## rollonesmokeone (Jan 30, 2012)

Written by HerbalRemedies from Grasscity.*Warning: The smell put off by cooking this oil is extremely strong and will stink your house up!**This recipe will serve 2-3 people*Well I made a batch of brownies last night and figured I would share.My recipe only makes enough oil for one batch of brownies. *Your measurements may differ if you use a different brownie mix, so check the box!*_*Oil:*_*Youll Need:*

Pot or Pan
Measuring Cup
Strainer
Stirring Spoon
Grinder
*Ingredients:*

14g (or 1/2 oz) of bud
Vegetable Oil
This is what we chose to make our brownies with, 14g of *White Russian*:




A group shot of all the items youll need to make your oil:




*Step 1:* Grind the herb and place in your pot. Now measure 2/3 cup (or whatever your recipe calls for) of Vegetable Oil, add just a little bit more and pour into your pot / pan with the herb the was just ground.*Note:* We add a little more oil than what the recipe calls for because you wont be able to strain all the oil out of the plant material left over and you will come up short if you dont add a little more.




*Step 2:* Set your stove top to Low  Med and heat the contents of your pot (oil and herb) to just below a simmer, make sure to stir frequently. Do this for 1-2 hours.




*Step 3:* After 1-2 hours, strain the pot contents into the measuring cup. This is what the strained oil should look like:




Notice its much darker with a golden tint.




Congratulations, youve just made cannabis oil that can be used in any recipe that calls for Vegetable Oil. If youd like to make brownies, read on!_*Brownies*_*Youll Need:*

Measuring Cup
Stirring Spoon
Mixing Bowl
[Not Pictured] Pan  8×8, 9×9, or 13×9
*Ingredients:* (*These will differ depending on the mix you are using, check the box!*)

Brownie Mix  We use Betty Crocker Fudge Brownies, since they call for almost a cup of Vegetable Oil
2 Eggs
1/2 Cup Water
2/3 Cup Cannabis Oil
*Step 1:* Put the Brownie Mix into your Mixing Bowl.*Step 2:* Add 2 Eggs, 1/2 Cup Water and 2/3 Cup Cannabis Oil.




*Step 3:* Mix!




*Step 4:* Preheat oven to 350




*Step 5:* Spread mix into pan and place pan into preheated oven for 24-26 minutes.




*Step 6:* Once your brownies are finished, remove from oven, let stand until cool, cut and serve!*The Finished Product!*




not mine it belongs to http://iloveweed.net/guides/how-to-make-weed-brownies


----------



## TokinKyGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Great recipe & great info on making the oil. If I'm lucky enough to see some good future harvest I'd luv 2 try ur brownies.....sound yummy. +rep


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am really glad I read this. Me and my boyfriend were discussing making brownies this weekend or a cake. But we decided to go with brownies because of the use of butter. Which after reading this I know that brownies don't use butter lol. I should have known that too, I just made regular brownies last week. But that being said, I think we are most definately going to go with the cake instead.


----------



## faltu (Mar 31, 2012)

Oil (any other than olive oil)2. 2.5 grams of weed per serving (an ounce of dank or an ounce of mids works well)
3. A Grinder
4. A Filter (coffee filter, pasta strainer)
5. Brownie mix
6. A Frying pan
7. A wood spoonFor an whole batch of brownies (1 box) a half ounce of dank or an ounce of mids is what you need. Grind up the marijuana in your grinder or a coffee grinder multiple times until it literally turns into powder.Once the marijuana turns into a powder spread it right onto a frying pan. Its a good idea to match the frying pan to the burner size for an even cook which is important when extracting the THC. Pour oil directly onto the marijuana powder on the pan according to how much the brownie recipe asks for. Your pan should look similar to the one below at this point.​


----------



## rollonesmokeone (Sep 15, 2012)

b
pot is good


----------



## highground (Sep 16, 2012)

nice, simple recipe, and as you stated they are going to be extra strong! me and my buddies have made similar batches and that recipe would go 4 ways with each person getting an 1/8, but a dosage that strong should not be tried by a first timer user of edibles ​


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 20, 2012)

Great recipe and WR is my all-time fave strain


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 20, 2012)

tarynx3 said:


> I am really glad I read this. Me and my boyfriend were discussing making brownies this weekend or a cake. But we decided to go with brownies because of the use of butter. Which after reading this I know that brownies don't use butter lol. I should have known that too, I just made regular brownies last week. But that being said, I think we are most definately going to go with the cake instead.


You can melt your butter over low heat to make oil for recipes that require it.


----------



## highground (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah, you can substitute butter for most recipes that call for veg oil, just make sure that its the unsalted variety. to make it come out even better, clarify the butter which means to heat it over low heat and then remove the milk solids from it, leaving you with just clear golden butter. when you clarify it though, you will lose some volume so remember that when you are measuring out what you need.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 21, 2012)

But if you clarify, are you not removing the THC from your butter since it binds with those solids?


----------



## highground (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe i should have clarified my answer lol! you take this step before even adding the pot!


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ahhh, ok. Does it then affect how well the butter absorbs the thc?


----------



## highground (Sep 21, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Ahhh, ok. Does it then affect how well the butter absorbs the thc?


 it will increase the absorption because all of the lower fat milk solids will be removed and only the pure butter will be left.


----------

